# IUI Girls Part 143



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Anita... sending you     and    that you get your bfp.

Dh not home until tomorrow mid morning unfortunately...    He will be devastated that he wasn't here... he was so worried before he went in case it happened.  But it couldn't be avoided.  It will be onto DE in Spain for us now I think.  

Please let me know how you get on.

much love
Nikki xxxxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes                                                                                                                
              
              
2006 Sucess     
Anita IUI 

2ww Baby Makers                                            
                  
Nikki
Tessa
Sair   
CK6
Kizzymouse
Sweetcheeks
HellyS
Charlie
Kitty
Vicks
Sandi

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go                           
         
Rebbecca
Lucy
Chickadee
Mouse14
Katrina

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!                  
          
    
Corinna
VB
NatalieB
Claire01     
Minow
Molly
Dillydolly                                
Catspjs
Bodia                                            
Deb30 
Struthie                       
KellyL                     
Claire 
Babyfish
Magpie
Perky Pinky - break until March
Jilly natural cycles till march
JanT
Misty


Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 
         
Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S  - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


Girls I hope thats ok if there are any changes to be made then pm me and I'll change or add stuff to the list.
Claire


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Nikki -  from me. I'm so sorry swetheart, it really sucks doesn't it? Hope your DH comes back home soon for a 
Take it easy tonight & look after yourself.

 also for Jan & Sair

Love Molly x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Nikki big big big   for you hun hope you are okay  

Charlie, you seem to be coping so well with your 2WW, good on ya!!   I am okay now, stopped going all flaky   What will be will be!!  

I never thought of it that way ....my follies growing between scan and basting!!! I just assumed they stopped growing cos I stopped injecting, but I s'pose menopur would still be in system!!   

Better not tell DP he thinks I've only got one good egg!!  

I am just trying to be realistic hun not pessimistic, I really am fine, honest!! 


Back to work tomorrow though yuk, at least I will be off next Friday for 3 days!  I have got so lazy being off this week!! 


       to one and all whatever stage you are at on the rollercoaster!!  

XXXX


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Could I join in?  I am hoping to have a natural cycle IUI this month, and I had a scan on Friday.  One 16mm follie, so they say basting on Monday.  I am hoping that I am not ovulating as we speak!  

I have been through this before, and so I am not looking forward to the 2ww - I know it will send me mad.  I would love the support, if that is ok?

Becky


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Becky

Good luck with basting!!  

Were your lil uns your first and second IUI attempt? Or are they twins? 
I would love to know if IUI worked for you first time and what did you do during your 2WW??

I have been told to act normal, which I have been, clinic told me to do what you usually do but nothing to excess, well I have stopped drinking, smoking ( tho I have sneaked a couple...naughty!!) and I only drink de caff, havent had a bath yet , but might tonight (lukewarm!), and I did take it easy for 48 hrs after basting!

I was going a bit   but have calmed down now!!

Its my first IUI so dunno what to expect!


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi Kizzy,

I had three cycles of IUI, it took two to get a   for DD1 and first attempt for DD2.  So I have been very lucky....

Not sure what to say about the 2ww, other than it is awful.  I went completely   with dd2, masses of knicker checking, and I tested way to early and got a   followed by spotting, so I assumed it had failed.  Went to the clinic for a blood test, to be told it was actually  .  I had had a few drinks to drown my sorrows before I found out.

I did not do anything special really - no booze, but I did go to work and the gym.  I also had baths - I don't think anyone had told me not too.  Or is it just if they are too hot?  I was also told to take baby asprin, but then someone else told me that it was not a good idea so I stopped.  I did use those blasted pesseries though, horrible things. 

Whatever you do, DO NOT TEST EARLY, would be my only tip.

Becky


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Well done!!! IUI seems to work for you! I hope you get a   this time!!

I wasnt told at clinic about hot baths but have read on here not good, but I gave in and had a lukewarn one just now, my boobs are so sore and my tummy so  bloated that a bath felt good!!



The damn pessaries are awful!!!  I hate them  

I am not gonna test early, if AF is coming I think she will show up b4 my 17th day.

I was told I can test 17th day if I want BUT AF can come anytime between 14-25 days!  


I will wait and see, I might not even test 17th day and wait for a few more days to be sure.

The only thing I havent done since basting is    I have no sex drive wotsoever since basting on Tuesday and neither has DP, think planning it out so we can get best sample for IUI has kinda taken the sexiness away from it all   Plus the damn pessaries, the sore boobs bloated tum do nowt to get you in the mood!! )

I am hoping this will return soon!!  We had such a great smaple on basting day so I know good ones went in there 

Just hoping they did their job!!

Keep joining us on this thread, there are loads of girlies at all different stages  

Good luck!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome Rebecca

I've added you onto our IUI list it helps us all to see where we all are in the treatment stage.

Good luck with your scan on Monday, and we're always here for you

Claire


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Nikki sorry to hear your news have a hug from me til DH gets home, take care x

Rebecca hiya and welcome  Good Luck for Monday

Helly isn't it always the same? Hope you had a good day anyway

ttfn

J x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Claire - Thanks for the list. I'm in 2ww though not waiting for basting! So pelase change me, cheers!

Welcome Rebecca - good success with IUI, go girl! How are you feeling this time around? I hope all is good with you.

Hope you are all well and not going too   !

Lots of   and love to you all 2ww and sniffin & jabbin!

Charlie xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

to all!!

Hows it going today everyone?

I am back at work, YUK!!
But feeling okay, slept with bra on last night coz boobs were sore  
But this morning they feel okay and I dont really feel much of anything today, a few twinges down below, almost like start of 

Gonna try to have   tonight, missing it now, feeling like sex drive is coming back, miss being close to DP, he hasnt even been able to hug me at night in bed cos I've felt so bloated and with sore boobs!! 

I feel bad that we havent done it at all since basting, I prob ruined some good chances of getting BFP by not doing it, but I really dont think so cos I dont think it was getting in the normal way!!  Sorry TMI!!

How do you feel Charlie?? xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Good luck to all those who are basting next week hope everything is ship-shape and ready for action!

Claire - I'm on the  too. 
It's going sloooo slowly and to top it all,   is due on DH's birthday! Trying to take my mind off things by decorating but not sure if that'a making me more stressed.. 

Kizzy - I feel the same as you. Havn't   since basting cos I haven't felt like it but also a bit scared in case it 'does' something. Does anyone know if it's not recommended on the  ? Don't think I'll test -   will probably come anyway. I was told not to test til day 21 as the pregnyl they gave me can give you a false positive. I was a temperature addict for months but have stopped that now - although it's tempting to start again....

Becky, hi, I've just joined too - good luck for Monday.

 to everyone for next week.
Kitty


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Kitty, 2WW is awful isnt it!!?

Clinic told me we could have   if we wanted to, but it didnt matter as best   were put in there high up. 

I was so sore the day of IUI and the days after that sore boobs and bloating (and wind!) doesnt exactly make you feel sexy!!   

I feel more "normal" today though!!! Dont know if thats good or bad!

I think if I were preggers it would be far too early for symptoms anyways?

Good luck for your 2WW


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

I've had supa sore boobs since basting but wearing off now - don't know if that's good or bad. Agree it's probably too early to tell. All clear on the wind front tho  

  

Kitty


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Kizzy I'm good thanks. Enjoyed the few days away from work and able to rest and enjoy some me time!  
I guess you are feeling more like having   now the soreness has gone. Enjoy   !
Some clinics and peeps like Zita West etc recommend you abstain from O until 12wks pg (assming you got a BFP that is) but plenty of people partake in normal activity of   and no harm comes to lil bubs. Do what is right for you. 
I adhere to the lukewarm baths or showers only thing too. A bit of a pain to make all these lil sacrifices isn't it?! But soooo worth it if we get a BFP at the end of it!!

Keep sain!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Charlie!!

Glad you had a good rest!! You dont sound like you are going   at all!!

Are you doing a 2WW diary? I have found its a great way of writing down everything you are feeling!!  

Well I am afraid to say I am so so so tired tonight and   is last thing on my mind!!  I am so tired these days!!

We talked about it tho and said its not end of world that we havent done it for a week or so, it is a stressful business and it doesnt mean we dont love each other  

I cant stop eating, or peeing!! Not really sore now, twinges, but I was light headed today and for awhile I thought I could really puke but an hour later I ate a big roast dinner!!! 
Thing is half an hour after eating it I could ve eaten it all over again     


So I am going to sleep up early in morning for work YAAAAAWN!!!!

Take care girlies


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Nikki, i hope your dh came home yesterday and sending you both  

Hello rebecca,good luck for today

Kizzymouse ,have a good day at work  

Well i am on day 14 now after basting,i did not have an hcg jab after all because i started surging ,so i know i can test but i have been convinced i am not so i have resisted.Have had really bad tummy ache but yesterday felt a little better .Now i am being a coward and am afraid to test just in case bad news. 

No sore boobs or anything but my sister was 6 weeks before she told anyone and did not have any symptoms,in fact was positive af was going to show.

I dont think the pessaries help,i have never taken two aday before or for this longand i feel so bloated .

Well enough of my moans,i think i will have to stay a coward for a little longer  

love to everyone,
anitaxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

yippee she arrived on Sunday night. So got my first scan and injection on Thursday. Fingers crossed.

I'm sorry about the BFN Nikki. I was so hopefull that we would see a BFP soon. It's starting to feel like this has no hope of working. Maybe that's just the AF hormones being mean to me. 

Kizzy, it sounds like you're going through it right now. These pessaries sound awful. The hopsital hasn't mentioned me doing this! Maybe they're just keeping quiet in case I run away!!!

Anita, I hope you're doing ok and not going too potty. Fingers crossed and   for a BFP for you. 

Charlie, glad you're feeling better. 

Jan, how are you feeling now?  

Chickadee, I've lost track, when is your first scan/injection?

 also to Rebecca, Tessa, Sarah, Kitty, Helly Claire, Sweetcheeks, Dilly dolly. Hello to anyone I missed. Sorry it's a Monday morning and I'm sooo not in the mood for work! 

Take care
Lu
xxxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Wahey Lu glad AF is finally here for you hun!   

I am away to the hospital today for my 1st scan. Not sure when the injections start ~ god I'm so naive lol!

Have a good day ladies

J x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good luck hon! 
Lu


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Cheers Lu, I have been totally calm all weekend now I'm getting all nervous!   LOL
I just don't cope well with not knowing whats going on... 

J x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm sure you'll be fine.  

Let me know how it all goes as I've got mine on Thursday now! Can't wait!

Lu
x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi girls

A very quick one today.

Nikki I am so, so sorry hun - know how you are feeling.  I was under the impression you were going away with DH.  Sorry you were on your own  

Welcome to Rebecca, what a positive outcome you have had from IUI, I feel a little more positive now!! 

Lu so glad big bad   turned up!!

I will catch up with you all again, gotta go and sort DH's car aireal out (took it through car wash at weekend and sheared it off oops  )!!

Hope EVERYONE is ok   and love to all

Janetxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello Girls

Just wishing all of you about to start your cycles....     and  

Update on me is that I have stopped cramping today and the spotting is still there a little but it is black/brown blood which I think is old.

The rest of you 2ww lovelies.....       

Sorry for short post... just a little anxious at the moment.

Thinking of you all
Nikki xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Morning!

Anita, you are a strong woman, day 14 and no test!  Fingers crossed for you.

Kizzymouse, have a good day at work and try and stay calm.

Best of luck Lu, at last!  And I hope the scxan goes well Chickadee.

And fingers crossed for you Nikki as well.

Well, I should listen more carefully.  Scan today showed one 20mm follie (hurrah) so had my jab for basting tomorrow and wednesday (my clinic does two goes, not sure why).  So I am still waiting...


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Rebecca, my clinic said they do 2 bastings when you're on clomid but only 1 when you're on injectables? Not sure why that is though? They didn't get too technical with me, prob best not to where I'm concerned!

I hope it all goes really well for you!!

Lu


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi,

Can I join in, I am new too. We hope to be undergoing our first IUI in March - just waiting for aunt flo. Have never done this before, am reading frantically and can still not quite belive this is our story. A good friend of mine put me on to this sight tho, said it was great for support. 

M


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello Misky! 
Welcome to our chats. 
All the ladies on this site are lovely and have really cheered me up. 
I've had 9 goes at Clomid with no luck and Feb is my first go at IUI. 
Good luck and it'll be nice to chat with you.
Have you read the beginners guide to IUI on here, it's really useful.
Take care and speak to you soon.
Lu


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

all IUI girlies!!!

Nikki -     for u hun, dont want to upset you but have you done a test luv? It might not all be over?    Hope you are okay  

Jan - glad you are back on here, this is your home remember!!   Naughty girl breaking the ariel!!!  

Anita - good lass, keep holding out my clinic said day 17 at earliest!! Praying for       for you!!

Lucy and Chickadee - Good luck with your scans this week, and injections!!   

Good luck Rebecca with your IUI!! You get basted twice, wow thats good! What do they do, save some of the sample? Prob why it has worked so well for you in past!!  

Charlie - Hello luv how r you today?   not gone   yet?!

Sweetcheeks - Wheres my cycle buddy!!??  Still feeling like a fat   with massive boobies!!     I do! 


Hello to everyone else I have missed and welcome Minsky!!       

Well update on me....... slept with bra on again last night, still bloated, had horrible goo this morning at work, lucky I remembered panty liner! (yuk those pessaries!)  And now I have developed a lovely sharp pain in LHS, its been there for ages niggling away. Havent a clue what that means!! Hope embie hasnt imbedded in wrong place,,GULP!  
As you can see I am still full of neurotic and obsessive behaviour!!
And I've got 10 days left of this, OMG!!! or more maybe!!  


      for everyone


And       baby dust for all on  

xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Welcome to the mad jabbering ladies that is the IUI girls thread Minsky!

Rebbecca - go girl with that double basting! Hope it all goes well today. Top 20mm follie so all looking good. What drugs have you been on? Has it all gone well so far?

Nikki - hang on in there, I'm really hoping you are OK and things are not over for you. Much love   and lots of  

Anita -  power to you      !

Kizzy - God those internal pains are such a freak zone aren't they?! Just convince yourself they are all wind unless you know otherwise he he! one way to try to stay calm! I hope you aren't too   Keep up the good   and    for you too!

Lu - yippee on the road now! Good luck with scans and meds.

Chickadee - hope all goes well this week.

Claire - did you have a good weekend? How was the rugger? hangover?  

Jan - did you fix it? Oops! I hate that!

Hello to all others that I've rudely missed and good luck with scans, jabbin,   and basting!

Well it's day 4 in the Charlie  house and not much to report really. 
Back to work - really couldn't be bothered! Not overly busy which is nice (I may speak too soon!). Gonna grab Friday off to have a long weekend again.  
Wait and see time; first week isn't all that bad. But it will hot up more as I get to the end of this week and into days 7 onwards errrr! Trying to keep chilled.

Lots of love and       to you all,

Charlie xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Glad to hear you are relatively sane Charlie!!  

these pains I have today are very AF like, but like all around that area and sometimes in my lower back too, god knows!!

And I have had the thirst from hell today!!  

Drank loads of water but thats a good thing right?  

Wait til next week I'll really be   then!!!!

Take care girlies xxxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey ladies,

Just back from the hospital. Scan went well and I start jabbin tonight (OMG) Kizzy you better not be telling fibs when you say its easy! LOL Let you all know how I get on...can't believe I'm finally starting~ about bloomin time 

 Minsky hope u r ok 

Speak to you all later, must go get ready for college

Jx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

ooh how exciting! 
I can't wait till Thursday!   hee hee hee

Glad it went ok Chickadee.
Sounds like you're suffering Kizzy. Poor you.  
Charlie, glad you're keeping sane. Hopefully you'll be able to keep it up. 

Take care everyone and have a great night. Speak to you all tomorrow.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies

Welcome to Misy and wishing you all the best.

Goodluck to everyone one the 2WW.

Nikki my thoughts are with you, it could all be implant bleeding, expecially as you said it was old. Sending you a big   and lots of .  I know its hard but try not to be neurotic, as it really doesn't help, and try and concentrate on something else.  When I misscarried I went straight back to work and having something to do really does help. 

Charlie I had a good time on the weekend thanks eventhough we lost badly, oh well we can only get better.

Just a quick one about me, (as you know I don't like to talk about myself a lot), but still waiting for the   to arrive so that treatment can start.  No other problems or news.

Good luck

Claire


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi all, and welcome to misky,

Good luck with the jabbing chickadee.  I was doing a natural cycle, so no jabbing until today - great big needle in my bum this morning though to trigger ovulation, so I haven't escaped completely!  And I expect I will have to use the blasted pessaries after tomorrow. 

I am now worrying that they are leaving it too long.  Why do they jab you at 9am one morning and then not baste until lunchtime the next day, does anyone know?  As always, I forgot to ask.  I can't really see the point in two bastings if the second one is not going to be until Wednesday.  

Kizzy, yes it means two samples, I have never thought to ask why they can't just divide one sample into two, maybe it doesn't keep very well overnight in the fridge!    

bets of luck to kizzy,nikki and Charlie on the 2ww.  I should be joining you tomorrow.


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys, hi to Misky,
Becky, to answer your question, i think it takes 36-48 hrs for ov to occurr once you've had the horrible big injection. I had mine at 9pm on the Wednesday and was then basted 9.30 on the Friday. I think they aim to inseminate you at the 36hr point.
Hope everyone is Ok and not going too  . I think I may be in denial about the whole thing at the mo. 
Niki -  
Chickadee - good luck with your first stabbing. Are you doing it yourself? I'm a total woos and get DH to do it.
Kizzy - yup, keep glugging that water!
Good luck to all,
Kitty x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Rebecca I wonder why all clinics dont do that, 2 samples seems a better chance of it working!!
But yuk 2 IUI's to suffer!  

I had my jag about 9.30 the day b4 basting too and I was basted at 1pm, they told me its around 36 hours but thats only about 28!! I s'pose they know what they are doing!

Eggs must take awhile to burst out of ovaries and get down fallopian tubes, I think they try to catch them just as they are getting to womb!! 

Good luck for tomorrow you sound like youve got a great chance of it working again!! 

Boy I'm so thirsty for water today, is that normal!! 

*a question for those in the know!! ........... if it gets to DAy 17 and AF hasnt appeared and I dont wanna test until say Day 20 or so, do I still keep taking the damn pessaries? I'm sure she said just for 17 days at clinic Thanks girlies xxxx*


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi 

Thank you Clare1, Clarezoom, Chickadee, Lucy, Rebecca and KittyH for your warm welcomes. 

Clare1 - which rugby team do you support? 

Lucy - Thank you, I had read the info. Still all a bit daunting tho and don't think it has all really clicked in my head at the mow. I am sure it will soon enough. 

M


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks Kitty, this timing thing is strange.  I am sure last time I had the injection on Firday morning and then basting on Friday and Saturday lunchtime.  Still, at least I have two goes at it, so hopefully one will mean that a   is there at the right time!!

Kizzy, the pessary thing is a bit tricky.  I think you use them to give your hormones a boost until (hopefully) the embryo takes over.  So if the nurse said 17days, then I assume the thinking is that by then the embryo should be doing its stuff.  The problem with the pessaries is that they keep   away, even if you are not pg.

Anyway, I cannot believe that you think you will be able to hold out past day 17, what are you made of? 

I have to use the pessaries because otherwise   turns up before any embryo has a chance to implant.  I usually have a 26 day cycle, but I ovulate quite late in that - today is day 20, although I don't think it is usually quite as late as that.  

The bad news is, I have this horrible feeling that last time (when I got a  ) they suggested I kept using the pessaries for a bit even after the test, but I may have misremembered that.  I do remember it was summer, and if you think those things are messy in the winter....

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Misky

I support the Welsh rugby team, for my sins.  We has a good time eventhough we lost

Claire


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


anita - my clinc dont test till day 16, best of luck        

kizzy - hope you are well and not going too   

nikki - so sorry about the BFN      

lucy - best of luck for thursday.

rebecca - welcome and best of luck 

jan - hope you are ok.

charlie - how are you doing?

minsky - welcome and best of luck 

katrinar - how are you, hope all is well with the sniffing and that you are ok.

sair - how are you?


hi to everyone, dilly, candy, claire, and everyonbe else.


hope you all are well


xxdeborahxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

A couple of days away and its all gone mad!! New home, new people - Its taken me ages to catch up on the posts!

Kizzy - Hey!    good to hear I'm not the only one stressing!! My clinic said that IVF ladies can use cyclogest up to six ish weeks of pg - don't know it that helps?  Ring clinic - is that an option?  The    thing is a bit of a wierd thing - you feel you should, but you can't face it - too tired!! Have indulged the once though - no probs!

Nikki - sorry to hear things   .  Hope you and DH  are looking after yourselves - you need TLC - sending a  .

Chickadee - hope jabbin going ok!!  

Misky - hi and welcome to the mad hose for hormonal females!"!   Don't be put off by the gory bits - its Ok really!


Lucy - GOOD LUCK FOR THURSDAY

Charlie - How' things? 

Hey to everyone else out there -   

Things here much same - still got v sore boobs - they are getting bigger every day!  Bloated tummy - awake half night with pains - but think it was wind!!!  VV tired - untilI get into bed then the old brain starts racing!!  Keep doing knicker check hoping for imp bleed but nothing!  Trying to convince myself on the one hand it has worked to help things along with the power of positive though - but then secretely think its not going to work - ARGHHHHHH!  Roll on next weekend - AF will either show its face or taunt me by staying away but thats the next milestone.   

See ya!


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi to everyone and welcome to the newbies. I hope everyone is OK.

Did anyone see Hollyoaks tonight, there was about baby making it was quite funny 

I will catch up properly tomorrow but catch some of this


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Tessa, you sound exactly like me, I feel exactly the same, except I still havent done the deed yet, I cant face it, horrible having no sex drive!!

I usually start at 7 but I'm still at home gonna go in soon I just felt a bit wobbly this morning! 

Food and sleep are my obsessions just now, oh and AF, will she wont she!!??     

Its Day 8 AAARRRGGGHHHH!!!  

Catch you all laters    

XXXXXX


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

HI EVERYONE,

CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT THE PESSARIES AND HCG JAB ARE FOR AFTER IUI. I'VE HAD 4 IUI'S AND NOT HAD EITHER

THANX


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well had a bad night last night ,terrible tummy pains,convinced all over and went to bed at six.told dh to phone clinic this morning to start again

Anyway took a test to to prove i wasnt and i could come off the   pessaries
and still in shock but a 

supposed to be on my way to work and im in a daze,dh has taken the peestick to work to look at all day  

it can work,sending lots of   to everyone

sorry got to go,or will be late,hope everybody is doing o.k.

anitaxxxxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

wow well done Anita! I bet you're so pleased with yourself!!! Well done hon 
Lu 
xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies, I hope you're all ok and not going too nuts! 
I've got all this to come     

Kizzy, I've been so good on my GL diet but now AF has come I can't stop eating. I've also got 2 lovely spots to show for all the bad food!   for you. Here's hoping the old   stays away. 

Hello to Sandi, I can't advise on the pessaries as my hospital haven't mentioned these either. The jab as far as I've been told is to release your eggs from the follicles? Correct me if I'm wrong won't you girls?!

Dilly Dolly, I'm a mad hollyoaks fan! It was so funny last night! I must say though as wrong as it is I'm really hoping Becka and Jay get together! That's so wrong isn't it!!!   

Charlie, Claire, Jan, Nikki, Sarah, Sweetcheeks, Tessa (  hope you're not too  ), Misky, Rebecca, Kitty, how are you all doing today? Good I hope...!

Chickadee, how's the jabbing going? 

Anyway, gotta go, I'll catch up later on I'm sure.

Getting so excited about thursday now. DP is so confident this will work for us, I don't want to let him down. 

Lu
x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Morning Ladies

I'm really struggling to keep up with everyone now 

WOW Anita thats fantastic news, I'm so happy for you - it was about time one of us got a  

Kizzy I hope you are feeling abit better now 

Lu Not long till thurs now! 

Hi Sandi I didn't have pessaries so can't give any advice sorry 

Tessa, Charlie, sweetcheeks hope your feeling ok    treating you ok!

Hi to Deb, welcome Misky, Hi Dillydolly, Kitty, Claire, Katrina.  Magpie how was Paris??

Rebecca, Chickadee hows the stabbing going?? 

Nikki how you doing hun? 

Sair, are you still about, thanks so much for your message, I'm not sure how you do it (   )!!

Hi to everyone 

Gotta go kids writing about Jack and the Beanstalk - oh joy!

Love Jan xxxx

Ps DH's Aireal gonna cost £50 ouch!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

WELL DONE ANITA AND DH!! SO PLEASED FOR YOU!!!!       

Let us know the secret!!  

Keep us posted XXXXXXX


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys, Congratulations Anita, its about time we had some good news, I am over the moon for you and wishing you lots of sticky vibes xx

Sandi, I read someone saying they had hcg jabs after IUI instead of pesseries, I had neither as well, only had the hcg injection to trigger ovulation before basting.

Many clinics don't do the pesseries with IUI, these are to help thicken the lining etc and in theory help the pregnancy stick, but even with my IVF I only had them for 2 weeks, i am a great believer that if something isn't going to happen  it won't no matter how much stuff you stick in your botty.

Love to all c x


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Congratulations Anita, that is great news.         

Sandi, I have the pessaries because I have a short cycle from ovulation to  .  I think what is meant to happen is that your body keeps   away for long enough until the embryo can take over prodicing the necessary hormones, but if it doesn't then   turns up before it has got going.  The pessaries just keep it away to give the embryo time to implant and get nice and settled.  So if your clinic is not recommending them, it is probably because you do not need them.

Well, went for my basting today.  All went well, I hardly felt it in fact.  They made me lie there for 15 minutes afterwards to let everything get "settled in".  Back tomorrow for number 2, althoguh I think the 2ww actaully begins today.  I am about to join the madhouse!!!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Weeeehhhheeee!   Well done Anita top top news!!

          

I'm so please for you!!

Charlie xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies. I'm still really positive after your news Anita. I was starting to wonder if this IUI madness could ever work. So thanks for the excellent news.

 to all you on the dreaded 2ww - here's hoping we get some more good news over the coming few weeks. 

Have a great evening everyone, I'll catch up with you all tomorrow.

Take care
Lu
x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


anita - wow                     you have given me hope that DIUI does infact work and i am just soo happy for you and your d.h.


just a quickie at the moment, i called the clinic today and have an appt next thursday to discuss our next tx next month

hi to everyone

xxdeborahxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Anita   to you and DH.

Deb30 how are you hope appt goes well, still no AF was due on last sat hope she comes soon, hate the waiting bit.

Good luck to those testing soon and on the 2ww


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Anita
Are you still on Cloud Nine!!?   

Please share some symptoms with us mad 2WW's   

How did you feel? Did you have cramps, sore boobs etc?
Do you think it made a difference having the medicated IUI?
What did you do different in 2WW?

I'm dying to know, sorry for all questions!!   

How's everyone else today?

Chickadee have you started jabbin?

How's you Charlie?

And everyone else       


Take care all IUI girlies!!!     XXXX


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Anita that is absolutely fabulous news...well done and congratulations to you  both!! 

I did my first injection last night and hated it...my DH wouldn't even look as I did it LOL 
It hurt more than I thought it would but I'm sure I'll cope ...

Will catch up with you all later but have to go visit my inlaws

Take care

J x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Anita

Well what can I say but     
Hope everything will go OK for you all

Claire

P.S will start a 2006 BFP list on the IUI list


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hey everyone!

Anita!! Wow fantastic news! Congrats, congrats, congrats on your   - wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Hope everyone else is ok! & Fingers crossed for some more good news!


We got back from Paris late last night, and we had a great time! Back to the real world now and the daunting IUI! Am excited and a bit scared all at the same time.  

  should be with me by Saturday, but as I have had a rather strange cycle this month so far I'm wondering if she will turn up on time? We shall see. We have an 

appointment booked to see the nurses about those pesky little injections on Thursday - want to get the ball rolling now.

Liz
x


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Congratulations Anita!    

Hi to everyone else,
My AF type pains seem to have gone now but have had a few sort of "shooting" pains on the left hand side of my abdomen - not sure if this is a good sign or bad !!

Good luck everyone on 2WW and all those currently waiting to cycle and infact.... everyone!!!

HellyS
xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello,

Anita - what great news! Wishing you and wonderful, happy healthy nine months!!  

Kizzy - I hope the wobbly am has passed and it has been a good day after all

Clare1 - We went to watch Wales play NZ (yes i am a kiwi) last year. Some dodgy bugger messed up our tickets tho and after about 30 buses had made their way to Cardiff, only 50 got to see the game. Love it tho (despite the cold) and have to say I yell like trooper. Not at all lady like   

Chickadee - hope the inlaws were ok

Magpie - Paris sounds great, I love that city (would not want to live there tho. 

Reading all your posts makes me really want to get on with it I have to say. Mad May not be saying that in a few weeks! I have not all together got my head around it, but have been doing lots of reading and talked to a lovely friend who has been through it. Must away. My wonderful DH has just brought me my dinner. 

Hope Thursday is a good day for all

M


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

!

A quick one as I'm off to get some sleep in a mo.

Hate a nightmare day with my computer at work so life has been computerless! Oh how we rely on these things!

Wow thursday looks like a big day for many of you   to you all!

Anita still so blooming chuffed for you, i really hope the next few weeks go well and you can relax into the next 8months staying on   the whole way through!

Kizzy I hope you are feeling ok now.

Nikki - hope you are OK  

Lots of love to you all and I hope all jabbin, sniffin and scans go well as well as getting   to visit for those waiting for TX to start and sanity for those of us on the lush   - we say    thanking you!  

LOL and night night sleep tight from Charlie xx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Congratulations Anita and DH    

Look after yourself and can we have some tips please on how to get a BFP


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies

Hope you are all doing ok.

Anita -Fabulous news, huge congrats to you and your DH           Wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months.

Bodia - Happy Birthday... sorry it's a bit late... first chance I've had to post here today.  How's your 2ww going?  I've got everything crossed for you for a lovely BFP next week.

Deborah - Hi how are you doing?  Wishing you loads of luck for your appointment next Thurs.

Jan - Hi, I'm still here!!!!!  Have been busy and I often find it hard to post for a few days after a BFN.  How are you doing?  When will you be having your next treatment?

Kizzy - Half way there hun... hope you are staying reasonably sane!!!!

Tessa - Sore boobs are a fab sign... hopefully you'll be giving us some good news soon..good luck!

Candy - hi hun, how are you?

Jilly - How are things with you?  When do you start your next lot of treatment?  Really hoping your dreams come true soon honey.

A big   to chickadee, claire, katrinar and all the newbies... it has started to get really busy on here again.

After my BFN last week I called the hospital to book scans for this cycle but as there won't be anybody at the hospital to do scans or give advice following a private scan, I've got to wait til next cycle... so feel really cheesed off.  I've got to wait til near the end of April for an appointment to see my consultant so even more waiting.  Oh well... at least it's half term next week... I'll be able to catch up with you guys more.

Take care all... loads of luck to all on 2ww         

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Morning everyone!!

I have no symptoms today, is that good or bad? Maybe I have got used to pessaries??

Going to test on Day 15 which is Valentines Day ...very scared!!     but trying to think     

Anita get off your cloud nine girl and come tell us desperate ladies in waiting what your symptoms were and what you did in the two weeks etc!!!  

You are our only BFP so far!!!     

Anyways hope everyone is well wotever stage you happen to be at!!!    


Lots of   to all you lovely ladies XXXX


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Woo hoo! Anita - congrats on your   great news!!!!      

I'm starting to get a bit anxious now as I'm approaching the dreaded . Am sure she will sure over the next few days... 

Tessa - am feeling exactly like you. Lots of checking and paranoia. Don't feel any different at all but trying to tell myself not to think about it  .

Kizzy - hope you're feeling a bit stronger today.

Chickadee - they say you get used to the injections but have to say I'm not convinced -then again I'm a complete wimp  

Hi to all ladies and wishing you lots of   today.
Kitty x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, I hope you're all well. 

Magpie, glad you had a good time in Paris! 

 to you ladies on the 2ww     here's hoping we see another BFP soon.

Chickadee, how's the jabbing going? Am I going to hate it? Thursday seems to be taking too long to come. 

Kizzy, fingers crossed for you still. Especially for Valentines day.

Sair, sorry to hear you've got to wait around for your next appt. 

Misky, I know what you mean about wanting to get started on the IUI, I can't wait. I just so hope this can work for me. It seems as though I've been dissapointed each month for so many months. Here's hoping that this is a good year. 

Anyway, hello to everyone else, I'll pop back later to catch up with you all.

Take care and have a good day.
Lucy
xxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Oops- bit late I know, but just wanted to say   to Bodia - a fellow aquarian!

Liz
x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Mornin,

Hope everyone is good today. It's nice and sunny here so may take the kids at work out for a walk and a play at the park...bit of fresh air and sunshine for all 

Well I am pleased to say that last nights jab was ok, didn't hurt as much and I felt a bit more confident...maybe they won't be so bad after all! Lu you'll be fine   Tomoro woohoo!!

Misky I know how you are feeling, I got letter from the hospital about a month b4 tx started and the time dragged by...you do just want to get on with doing something positive. You'll get there  
The inlaws were fine thanx for askin LOL

Kizzy is Valentines ur day 17 then?

Sair thats not so good...waitings not great. Don't stress tho hun, easier said than done I know 

Good luck,   and  to all still on the    infact heres some morefor every1 else    LOL

J x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hey all!

Hope you like my new picture its of me with a husky puppy in Lapland!. I thought you'd like it Lucy - what with a a Lapland wedding on the way! We loved it over there! I'd love to hear more about your plans!

Hope everyone else is ok - I think there are a couple of us now waiting for the ol' AF!

 for everybody!!

Liz
x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

wow how cute is that! We're getting married in Swedish Lapland at the Ice Hotel. Not sure if you've heard of it but the hotel and chapel are made of ice! We're so excited but we may have to cancel if we get a BFP! So either way this year we'll have something great to look forward to. 

I love that picture! What did you get up to in Lapland? 

The wedding is on December 28th and it's just the 2 of us going. We plan to have a big party in Jan 07 for all the family and friends. 

I hope the old witch comes for you soon. She was over a week late for me in the end but she's here now so I can get started with my treatment tomorrow! Yippee! 

Lu
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww that puppy is so cute Magpie!!

Chickadee I told you jabbin was easy peasy!!   Lucy  you will manage it too.

Valentines Day will be Day 15 for me, I'm meant to wait til Day 17 but CANT!!!   

Sorry you're having to wait til April Sair I know how you feel I had to wait 3 months to start mine  


Not much to report today!!! 

Sending you all positive vibes!!!


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kizzy...   -   I don't blame you though, when on Clomid and I knew I hadn't ovulated (day 21 test) I still went out and bought those tests - what a waste of money it was! 

               and a whole lot of        for you Kizzy! 

Lu
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Morning!

Sair - I'm so sorry hun. What a pain. I really hope the time passes real quick and you are back on tx in no time. Do they ever have cancellation appointments?

Magpie - love that pic! So so cute! How are you?

Bodia - happy birthday!

Chickadee - glad jabbin is becoming a habit and not a fear - keep up the good work. Grow them follies! 

Kitty - hang on in there!  

Anita - how is ya doing hun?    

Nikki -   and   to you hun xx

kizzy - how is today doing? Don't worry about no symptoms, loads of us get BFP with no or little symptoms. Keep   and keep  . Your on the home straight now!

Deb - I hope Thurs appointment goes well for you.  

Jan - Ouch £50 for that ariel - oh   !

Jillypops- How are you? Are you doing natural cycles again or on TX?

LOl to Katrina, Candy (U Ok ? lol to U hun x), Dillydolly, Misky, Helly, Sweetcheecks, Lu, Rebecca, Claire and anyone else I forgot.   for all scans, appointments, jannin, sniffin, HPtesting  , and surviving   to all! 

Charlie xx   

FYI you can get really good OPK & HPT tests well cheap on the internet, seach in google for early pregnancy .co.uk. Saves the Red Bank Balance that TTC creates!


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hello ladies

I hope you don't mind me 'popping in' - I am usually on one of the ICSI threads, but could be a more frequent visitor here. I haven't had a chance to have a good read of all of your history or anything - so apologies for 'coming in cold' so to speak.

I was just wondering if I could pick from your collective knowledge. I have just had my first natural IUI cycle (which was a joy after 4 lots of ICSI) - unfortunately it was a -ve, but we are hoping to do another couple of cycles of IUI.  I noticed that some of you are on menopaur or clomid - is this to stimulate more than one follicle? do your hospitals then monitor that you don't produce too many? (idiot ques I know). Have any of you got male factor issues too? my dh has 100% antibodies - and whilst his sa cleans up quite nicely    - I am not sure if my recent consultant (new hospital for us) has noticed that he has MAR issues (don't ask, I have no idea what that is!)  Have any of you had particular diagnosis yourselves that might hinder IUI succeeding - and overcome those issues?
And a big question (more, you ask?!!!?) has anyone else noticed that their luteal phase was longer than normal after the HCG jab? I am normally 14 days to the minute- and yet this month it was 15 (very cruel as I took it as a poss sign of bfp!)

thanks so much - and I hope I havent abused my first visit to this thread.
love
Amanda x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Amanda! Hope you're well. I'm sorry to hear about your bfn this time around.   here's hoping you have more luck in the future. 

I'm having puregoen as I have PCOS and don't ovulate at all on CLOMID, I think some people are resistant.? 

This is my first go at IUI but when I was on clomid they didn't monitor to see if I had too many follicles but when I take my first injection tomorrow they will be checking how many I produce in case it's too many. 

My DP has no issues with his side of things so I can't really help with that.  I'm sure one of the other girls will be able to advise.

Good luck with all the treatment, and welcome to our chats if you stay on here!
Lu


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Amanda,

Welcome! 

I'm sorry you got a BFN on the IUI and your previous ICSI tx's.

I bet that IUI was a total doddle after the intensity of 4 ICSI cycles!

I'm on Clomid and they monitor my cycle from day 12 onwards to see what response it. They are aiming for 1-4 mature follies, gets cancelled if to many - oh joy! I overstimulated on 50mg as have PCO and so now take 25mg. We have Male Factor, DH has an intermittant everything! Each test one thing will be high one low and it is a different thing each time. This time he had a super good count for him so fingers crossed! Not got too much info on antibodies in my brain but i do know what it is. Sorry i can't help more.

LP after HCG - (my LP is all over the show anything from 10-17 days naturally) but on the stimulated cycles seems to be 12 (which is my most average naturally).

Our clinic had no +ve natural IUI cycles last year. But speak with Rebecca on this thread she has natural IUI with 2 inseminations and has had 2 previous successes!

Drug regimes seem to differ from clinic to clinic. Have they suggested a route for you if you go stimulated and not continue on the natural IUI?

I wish you success with the next round of TX and welcome to our madhouse!  

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi Amanda,

Yep, I have had great luck with IUI.

First (natural) cycle one follicle but I got a BFN, but I think that that may have been becasue the clinic closed for Christmas and so basted too early.  They assumed that I would ovulate at day 14, and in fact I now know that it is between day 16 and day 20.  No progesterone pessaries.  And they did not think it was necessary for me to lie there for a bit after basting.

Second cycle they persuaded me to have a low level of injections (can't remember what, except they stung!), becasue that would help me produce more than one follicle.  In fact, I still only produced one follicle, and it was no bigger than the one from the previous cycle, so it seemed as if I went through the agony of those injections for nothing.  Also more scans, becasue they have to check that you do not produce too many follicles.  But I did insist on lying there for 15 mins after basting, and I did ask for pessaries, because I think I have a short luteal phase.  Result, BFP and dd1.

Third cycle (different clinic) natural cycle (which means that you can wait until much later for a first scan, because they are only checking for ovulation) produced one follicle again.  This clinic does two bastings, on consecutive days.  I had the hcg injection to make be ovulate at the right time, had a 15 min lie down after each basting and pessaries.  I had some spotting at day 12, tested early and got a BFN, but in fact it turned out to be BFP - don't test too early! - dd2.

I am now trying for no3.  Back to the same clinic as for dd2, and doing exactly the same as for dd2, currently on the 2ww - I had the second basting today.

So why do I choose to do natural cycles?

Well, first, because they have worked for me before.

Secondly, we have clear male factor problems, but if I am producing one follicle then that should be enough on my side.

Third, I think I know my body pretty well - mucus and all that yucky stuff - from years of ttc.  If I do a natural cycle, then I can follow all the natural signs, but if I have anything else I then am much more reliant on the doctors/scans etc.  And to be honest, I think I know myself better than they do.  I just know when I am about to ovulate, because all that mucus just falls out of me.  But people say that clomid, for example, dries all that up a bit.  

And with natural cycle I can do consecutive cycles, and you don't have to go for my first scan until about day 8-10 - I don't feel that I am spending all my time in the clinic.

What would I do if I had, say, three BFNs?  Well, this time I would give up.  But previously I would have had to consider something else.  The clinics have always been keen to suggest that after, say, 2 BFN and you should try IVF/ICSI, but I suppose I think I would have tried IUI for a bit longer.  It is a lot less stressful, and cheaper, and it can work.  But I am now 39.  I think when I was 35 I still thought I had a bit of time, but if I was ttc No1 at 39, I would be keen to get a move on, and so probably I would have moved onto something else.

All of the above is obviosuly very personal to me, and I am not saying that what has worked for me would work for anyone else.  Unfortunately, we all have very different problems, and all we can do is support each other the best we can.  

I am personally a bit cynical about the business side of tx.  None of us are used to being in a medical environment where a lot of people are out to make a lot of money out of us.  Having said that, there are some great people out there, and you just have to listen to all the advice that you get for your own situation and then make a decision.

Sorry, a very long ramble, but I hope some of that helps.

Rebecca


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry if this sounds a silly question. What are pessaries? Having 2nd iui next week?


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello! 
I think they're to keep away your period. Not sure though as my hospital hasn't said anything about them? I have my appt tomorrow though and I will ask cos most of the other girls seem to use them. Disgusting as they are if they'll help I want them! 

Lu


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

They are just some extra progesterone for the period from ovulation to the time when af does (or does not) turn up.  Rather than inject it, you basically put one inside you once or twice a day and leave it to melt all over the place, making a right mess.  Some girls use the front door and some the back door!  Either way, pretty yucky.

What they are trying to do is to hold off af until the embryo has had time to implant.  Your body should do this all by itself, but depending on your cycle it might not do it very well, and so need some help.

The disadvantage (other than the mess) is that they delay af and may give you all sorts of other pg symptoms (sore boobs for example), which may rather cruelly raise your hopes up. 

Talk to your clinic about them.  As I said, I wasn't offered them, but I felt happier using them because I felt I had a short luteal phase (number of days between ovulation and af) so I thought I needed a bit of help.  But loads of people don't use them.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies

welcome to all the newbies, will add you all to our IUI list, it just helps everyone to see where we all are in treatment.  Regarding the list it is getting rather long, it's almost a page long.  Does anyone have any ideas to shorten it, as I don't want to offend anyone who's had BFP last year or the ladies that has moved to other forms or treatment.  So any suggestons would be welcomed  .

Well it's day 29 of my very natural cycle, and I really feel sick (although I'm fine when I eat something, cant keep that going all day).  Really don't think that I will get a BFP, but if no AF but lunch time I will test, as I have a dentist appointment in the afternoon to have a tooth removed, and will need to tell him.

Wishing everyone good luck, will pop back on later to see how everyone is doing

Claire


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

fingers crossed Claire that you can tell your dentist your pregnant!

Speak to you lovely ladies tomrorow!

Lu
x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiya all

Welcome to you Amanda, nice to have you with us 

Hi Mouse - I haven't had pessaries so can't help there, they sound pretty yuk   but if they help I'm all for it!

Claire did you test??  Hope it was a good outcome   Not sure what you can do about the list, will think on it!

Sair Glad you are back anyway  My next IUI will be Beginning of March presuming   turns up!!  I hate the waiting, I just wanted to get straight on with it again, however its maybe best, I remember Bodia saying that someone told her its good to have a break as its a sort of grieving process you go through.  I thought I was doing ok but my friend has just had her 2nd baby and I was off buying baby grows and it really hit me - felt v sad and empty.  Dashed home to see DH and he was feeling the exactly the same  

Hi Lu, is it tomorrow you are back at the hosp?

Magpie that puppy is so cute, makes me want another one but Archie is a real handful at the moment! Thinking of getting him neutered (poor love) 

Charlie how are you doing, thanks for the tip about HPT's as you say they cost a fortune when you are in our situation!

Kizzy things still quiet for you?? Be strong, no early testing 

Chickadee glad the jabbing is getting better, my DH couldn't even watch either! mind you I did make him once, he went abit pale! 

Anita how are you feeling?  Bet you are floating around in a daze 

Deb good luck for tomorrow 

Nikki how you feeling hun 

Hi to Kitty, Tessa how's your 2ww? Hope you are not going too 

Hi jillypops,katrina, candy,misky,dillydolly, helly, sweetcheeks and anyone i've forgotten.

I've been off work with dreaded lurgy today, coldy and yukky.  Should really go in tomorrow as its half term soon and got to tie up a few loose ends before then.  

Love to all

Janet xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow so much   going on today!!  I can hardly keep up so will just say:
     and      to all on  

    to the jabbers and basters!!   ( dont think we have any basters now do we?  Hope your 2nd one went well Rebecca!!)

   to all scanners and follie growers!! keep up the good work and remember the folllie dancin!!       

And to all the lovely girls awaiting treatment           It wont be long coming around..... at least you can all have a nice cold glass of wine!!   or a few!! Yum!!  

To anyone else I've missed old and new:

Lots of   and   and   xxxx

Bye for now lovely IUI ladies         


ps. Just found this lil fella   aww aint he sweet, he's a little reiki man!! So I'm sending him to give all you girlies some positive healing light and energy!! XXXXXXXX


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

thanks for the v warm welcome and all the info.
Lucy - good luck with the puregon. Have u tried accupuncture for PCOS? it's really meant to help bring about your AF and ensure regular ovulation. Also certain nutrion can help ( u prob already know this)

Charlie – fancy over stimming on 50mg – in my dreams! I was on 450 – 600mg of stimms when I was doing ICSI and still produced hardly any eggs. Great u need so little stimms – good luck with your tx.  Thanks for the info too re your LP. So far I think they are quite happy for me to go unstimmed – and I am happy to give this a good 4 months worth more of tries, so I think we will just see. I have had immune issues myself, so it might be that this route may never work for me. 

Rebecca – thanks – so much info and so helpful. It’s so nice to read of other people’s experiences, you gain so much. And I agree with a lot of your views and opinions, natural has been such an enormous relief for me after so much injecting. I have been under a lot of stress for years at my job and I think my eggs suffer from that (my fsh has been elevated, poor quality eggs etc) – I am giving up work and feel more relaxed and think this is the best way forward for me at the moment. I am quite anti drugs in any form – so ICSI was a shock to the system! I might get my progesterone monitored this month just to see if the pessaries are nesc. I like the fact your clinic basted twice – what a great idea! Who are you with by the way?
Best of luck with your new cycle – I hope baby no 3 is on the way v soon x

Claire – feeling really sick until you eat something is a v good sign. Morning sickness is usually sated by eating something- preferably protein, it’s a blood sugar deficiency thing caused by being pg. I hope it’s a BFP – good luck

Janet – hope u feel better tomorrow

right - off home now - so thanks girls and have a great evening 
xx
Amanda


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

HI ladies

Jan - no I haven't tested yet, will leave until tommorrow lunch time if no signs of AF.

Amanda - thanks I'm not really positive about having a BFP, but it would be a such a shock as this was a natural cycle. Will see what happens tommorrow, even if she does arrived at least we will be able to start treatment.

Becky suggested this, please could I have your opinions about this Idea thanks

You asked for suggestions to shorten the list. Why do you not create a new thread as a sort of IUI BFP hall of fame, so we can all go in and take comfort from that, whilst keeping the moving list for people that are currently having or awaiting TX?

Thanks

Claire


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Claire
I love Becky's good suggestion. This way you can keep the running list for all current cycling and have the 'hall of fame' split into 'moved onto other tx' and 'moved onto BFP' 
We'll also know where to find those people who have moved on if we want to keep in touch with their journey.
  good luck for when you test!! 

Mouse - don't worry about the pessaries, clinics give girls different things, i haven't had any offered as yet but as becky says if you know you need um speak up! Otherwise don't worry and enjoy the fact that you don't have the YUCK!

LOL to all Charlie xx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation. I think i will ask the clinic what they think. That's my task tomorrow. Let you know the outcome! If it helps, i want it... now!


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the postings and  .

Still not really sunk in yet,one minute happy ,the next a nervous wreak  

Well i can not really say why it worked,did take pomegranite juice this time,also warm water bottle at nightand no  ,but then again have been to work,worried this time but not has stressed because i really did not expect it to work

On day 8 after basting did get really sharp pains ,which then went but no sore boobs,oh and i turned into the b.... from hell. Poor dh has really suffered but i thought i had bad pmt due to hormones 

Last four nights though,including last night i have been like a water bottle in bed,really hot,which i never am but thats the best i can tell you.I think everybody is different.

Well got to go,hope it is going really well for everyone.i keep reading the postings but perhaps im not supposed to be on this site and will have to change > : 

love and   

anitaxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi anita!!
Glad to see you back and thanks for info!!  When is your first scan?  

Claire I think thats a great idea that Becky had!  

Well I am off to update my diary!!

Keep with those positive vibes ladies!!!   

Take care   xxxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies

I've opened an other post and it list's all of the success from IUI treatment.  I've not put the ladies that have moved onto other treatments as yet, but if everyone else thinks that is a good idea then I will move that over too.

Hope everyone is OK and that everyone on their   is OK and not going to crazy

Claire


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi everyone - now i'm back at work i don't get much time to be on here but have enjoyed reading updates!!   

Anita Congratulations to you and DH!!!!!  Really pleased to hear your news - it gives us all hope as well!!  Don't forget to take it easy!!

Kizzy - hey girl - still hanging in there?  Quick update - boobs still sore ( think i need new bras!! DH thinks all his birthdays have come at once..!), having hot flushes in night, really thirsty all time,  pigging out but not putting on weight (YIPEE!)  Don't know what any of it means - but I suppose I will find out soon - not long now til we're out of our misery one way or another - if its a BFN i'm having a large bottle of wine, three cups of coffee and a very hot bath - in that order!!  If its BFP - i think I can sacrifice the afore mentioned items!

Sair - keep smiling - three months will go past more quickly that you think. we had to wait that long after I had MMR jab last year (our first cycle was cancelled because found our I wasn't immune to rubella!) 


Hey to everyone else out there in IUI land - got to go now cos so tired eyes feel like sandpaper - will be back tomorrow a bit earlier to post more personals    

See Ya!

C


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Claire, I think its a great idea thank you, how did it get sticky ? did Holly stick it for you ?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Candy

Amanda did it for me, I sent here a message as she was on line as I was creating the topic.  Will change the active IUI list when you open the next post.  I hope you didn't mind me changing the list this much

Thanks Candy

Claire


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

good morning ladies, I thought I'd start this morning's message with some lovely fairy dust for all you on the awful 2ww   a little one of those can't hurt either! 

I'm getting really nervous about my appt today, not so much about the injecting but more about it not working I suppose. I'm trying to stay so positive and do everything I can, eat well, drink lots of water, take my supplements so I'm confident there's nothing more I can do!?

Chickadee - how's the jabbing going? When's your next scan? 

Jan - yes I'm at the hospital this afternoon. Am at work now though and not able to concentrate on anything much! Hope you're feeling a little better today.

Claire - good luck for your testing - fingers crossed honey.

Liz - how are you doing today?

Good luck to the lovely patient ladies on the 2ww - Charlie, Kizzy, Tessa, Kitty, Rebecca 

Good luck Deb for your appt today.

Amanda - I've not had accupuncture for about 4 years, I paid a lot of money for it and had no luck at all. Periods didn't regulate and didn't ovulate. I think though if the IUI doesn't work I may find a different practictioner and give it another go as I do believe in these things.

Hello and lots of love to - Nikki, Jilly, Katrina, Sarah, Misky, Helly, Sweetcheeks, and Candy. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone. 

Have a lovely day.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Ladies, can any of our teachers help here ? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48115.0.html


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Morning lovely IUI girls

I well and truly have the dreaded lurgy now, i think with my BFN i let myself get a bit low and run down because i'm very rarely ill - just always off with tx and hosp apps!!! 

Lu and Deb   for your app today, sending lots of  

To all stimming, jabbing, basting, dreaded 2ww ing and inbetweenies (like me  )!!   and loads of     and  

 for Kizzy (I like your little man)!!!

I'll pop back later in between lemsips!!!

Jan xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

lovely IUI ladies!!!

Not much to report today so will just say HI to everyone!!

Lucy - good luck with appointment, sounds like you are doing everything possible, we are all at the mercy of Mother Nature I fear!!      for you -you will be fine!! 

Jan - aww poor you!! sniffling away!   sending you    and the little man too!   (he's actually Sue's little man, her post on the orange spot is great, its in complementary therapies board I think, if you believe in reiki and energy and positive thought - I do cos I am trained in Reiki  - but sometimes find it hard to do on myself fine at sending others  !!!!)


Claire - have you tested yet? Fingers crossed for you luv. Also sending you   

Tessa - nice to see you back!! We have a few of the same symptoms, you must be on Day 11 or 12 now!?   First week is worse I think, good luck when you test   also sending some    to you!

Charlie - hows your   going luv? Sending you   


     

for Kitty, Debs, Mands, Mouse, Rebecca, and all other jabbers and stabbers, 2WWers, in between ers, and of course BFP - well done anita!! do you feel different?! 


Catch you all later XXXXXX


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Afternoon all!

Jan I hope your feeling better soon! 

Lucy - re the acupuncture - it seems that practitioners vary enormously. I went to one for a few months, not only was she very unprofessional, but also I don't think it was helping me much. But I have heard good things from other people.

     for all you chicks on the 2ww.

We are off to the clinic in a while to run through injections  . Actually I am quite exited to be starting at last! DH is coming with me, because the injections are 'his job' 

so he reckons! He might get some slaps if it hurts though  The other thing that is running along side my treatment is house renovations. The bathrooms are in the process of 

being done & they say it will take another 4 ish weeks - eek! The dust is driving me nuts already! I hate workmen in the house at the best of times - could be an interesting few

weeks! BTW this wasn't scheduled this way, they should have been nearly finished by now, but they kept putting back the start date. Oh well these things are sent to try us!

Will pop back later after my appointment,
Liz
x
P.S. Also I just want to say - you're all fab & you really cheer me up


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Claire, was just checking as I am not allowed to make topics sticky without asking permisson, so was going to chcek Holly had seeked if nots eek for her, but hey if you have already done so, so thats cool.


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Afternoon everyone.

Well, day 2 of the 2ww for me, adn I am still quite calm.  A long way yet though!  How are you doing, Kizzy and Tessa, and you staying sane?  I saw that Sweetcheeks was tempted to test early - DON'T DO IT!!!!!

Poor you Jan, feeling poorly.  I hope you feel better soon.  I was feeling pretty rotten yesterday - really sick - but I did wonder if it was the effect of my trigger jab?  Who knows, I mentioned it to the nurse when I went for basting and she seemed to be completely disinterested - I am sure that they get fed up of us all with our worries, but she could have tried a bit!!

I hope that your appointment goes well Lucy, and that your dh will be a chanpion stabber.

A friend of mine who had been ttc for over a year tried acupuncture and was pg within a few weeks.  But you never know whether it was the acupuncture or not, do you?  

Did everyone else watch Baby Race?  I haven't seen last night's episode yet (on a bit late for me).  In the first episode, didn't you feel sorry for that nurse who wanted to adopt.  She seemed lovely.  And didn't they make all the IUI IVF side of things look easy.  One girl just sort of laid back, had the eggs plucked out, and put back in again, and heh presto she was pg.  They didn't tell you about all the other stuff - like injections, and and the fact that she had a dildocam up her while they were filming!

It also drives me potty the way that they make natural labour look so hard (of course it takes a long time!) and caseareans easy. 

Not much else to report here.  I keep thinking it is Friday today, which is an unfair trick.  Still it will be tomorrow.

Becky


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Rebecca

I am quite calm today!! And dont really have any symptoms, probably getting used to pessaries, I doubt if this was a natural pg I would even know or feel any symptoms, its just cos we go thru all this drug taking and poking about that we see every twinge and symptom as much much more, so have decided to take a chill pill about the whole thing!


What will be will be   

Glad to hear you are coping well XX


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Kizzy - wow you have left   behind and found   in your soul! I'm impressed lovie! Not long to go now for you. What have you planned for valentines day then, will it depend on what the Pee Stick says in the morning?

Jilly - good to hear from you hun. How are you? LOL x

nikki - Sending you lots of    LOL x

Becky - glad you are feeling cool about   keep up the  good work!  

Jan - poor you. Get well soon!   lots of meds for you. Wrap up warm and get well before facing those lil germ ridden tykes!

Magpie - How was the clinic? I hope Dh is armed with info and is all ready for jabbin you - gently of course! Auto-injector or big  FO needle for you my dear?

Lu - How did your appointment go? Are you all clued up? 

Tessa - How are you?

Sair - You Ok hun? It really will go quick I'm sure.

Claire - dared to test? How are you?

Deb - how did you get on?

Kitty - hanging on in there?

LOL to all you sniffin, jabbin,   , awaiting   and awaiting basting girls.    

Not much to report on me, day 7, wow basting was a week ago! So half way and still sane ish! Expect to turn into Phantom Knicker Checker next week. Will have to ward off you sending the pee stick   round to my house cos I can be a classic early tester! 

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Good afternoon to all ladies,
Jan, sorry to hear your poorly - hope you feel better soon  
I've had a bit of a wobbly day today - family pregnancy announcement and baby arrival announcement in one day just before AF is due is not good. I'm feeling rubbish about myself for not feeling happier for others. I am happy, but also very envious and feeling sorry for myself.  
Anyway, enough of that - I still have enough positive vibes for everybody and am very grateful for everyone's support and good cheer.

Liz - hope everything went well at the hosp and that your DH has the gentle touch! We're decorating at the moment and could probably do without the extra stress but at least we haven't got brick dust flying around! Just think how great it will all look when it's done!  

Becky - hope the calmness continues for the rest of your  

Kizzy - glad to hear you're calmer today  

Hello to everyone else - can't quite keep up with everyone at the moment!


Kittyx

PS I've been going to acupuncture for over three months now and my acupuncturist is brilliant. She's really interested in fertility and has managed to make my periods lighter. She can also fix my asthma at the twist of a needle. And I hate needles!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi!

Kitty - Sorry for the news   . It is really hard isn't it! 
Big   for you hun. i hope DIY takes your mind off it all. LOL  hopefully you can share news too      !!

Did any of you see the alternative medicine prog over the last 3 wks? First one was on acupuncture, showed a lady having open heart surgery with needles as her anesthetic! Ended with a test involving MRI scans showing the power it had on certain pain receptors in the Brain, proving it can manage pain! Mind opening and mind blowing!  

LOL to you all keep sane! Charlie xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks ladies for your comments on accupuncture, my mum told me today she's going tomorrow for her back! coincidence or what! I'll wait and see how she gets on and go from there. You never know I might not need it.

Hospital was ok thanks! Needle didn't hurt a bit - was disappointed though as sometimes you like to feel some pain so you know it's doing something good! I think I'll get Ryan to do it for me though in future, I did feel funny doing it. 

They also conf'd they don't do pessaries but you do have an additional HcG jab a few days after... do you all have that too?

Kitty, sorry you're feeling blue. Like Charlie said hopefully you'll get some good news soon. Fingers crossed for you.

Kizzy, glad you're chilling out! My uncle is a reiki healer - he's sending me lots of positive vibes which is always appreciated.

Hello to everyone else, I'll have chance tomorrow morning for a proper catch up. Off to go and make tea - more lovely vegetables for me! I think I may turn into a vegetable if I eat any more that I do right now! On the positive note I have lost 5lbs since Christmas and that's good for me! PCOS is a witch! 

Have a great evening ladies.
Cheerio
Lu
xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Charlie I've sent you a PM.

Jan T sorry you're feeling unwell, wrap up warm and take lots of vit's and try warm lemonade and paracetamol (my boss swears by it).

Well ladies I've chickened out of testing, I spoke to my dentist before going and he assured me that the anaesthetic would be OK, and the antibiotics that he has given me are OK to take in pregnancy.  So if by a miracle a natural cycle worked then the little blighter will be OK.  I think that I will see what happens tommorrow if the evil   doesn't arrive then I will call into Boots and pick up a test on my way to work in the afternoon.

Good luck everyone and I'm keeping everything crossed

Claire


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Ladies,

Hope you are all well, or at least as well as can be expected 

I'm pretty good, doing ok and becoming a pro with the jabbin! LOL

Lu, I am back for scan on Saturday (8.15!!) I know what you mean about expectations and wanting to feel something. Although I am really happy that I'm not a hormonal nightmare...in a perverse kind of way I sort of wish I was! LOL  Mad or what!?? Lets do a wee    follie   since our AF dances worked hehe

Claire good luck for when you do test  

Kitty hope you're ok hun...chin up

Have a good night ladies

Byebye

J x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all I started my AF today   and have been booked for my appointment monday morning so fingers crossed the cyst has gone cant believe it has been six months of waiting so hopefully I can get started next week.  Thanks for asking about me Jillypops, hope you are well, I felt I was in total limbo since Xmas after I was told to stop taking the nasal spray, so didn't come on as much.  

Deborah where are you, not spoken recently either  

Big   to those not feeling too well and those injecting I know how you feel, I am not scared of needles but after 8 days I started to be and dont know what to do if this cycle goes ahead as it is the old fashioned way and not the injoctor pen.

 hope to get more BFP.


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hello ladies

sorry - I am getting to know names slowly so still only a few mentions on the personals - oops! I will get better, honest!

Lucy - I agree that it can be down to the individual practioner - I found my guy by chance, but he has treated me for various things over the years - and I really rate him. He is a member of the royal society of chinese and herbal medicine - they are usually v qualified if that helps for future reference. Well done on your weight loss by the way - I just discovered today that I have put on a stone!!!!!!!!!!! so some serious dieting is coming my way. It's a bit worrying as my diet is really healthy - so looks like I might have to surrender to that dreaded word........exercise!!! 

Rebecca - isn't it amazing how simple any IF tx looks so easy on tv - in our dreams!!!! one of the girls from the ICSI thread who has just undergone her 2nd tx has written an article on treatment in this month's Top Sante magazine, I have heard it is v good and I shall be reading it myself tonight. I am sure that won't gloss over the heartache we all go through 

Claire - good luck with testing xx

Charlie - love your phantom knicker checker comment, it becomes an obsession, doesnt it!?!

Magpie - good luck to you and dh for injecting - I freaked when my dh tried to do it - and had to pysche myself up to do it - and after all the panic, it worked quite easy - although after a week of it - I was thoroughly fed up with it

Kitty -    sounds like u need one x

I can't remember who mentioned the progesterone injections - sorry - they are quite evil looking (really big needles) but if u have to have them, it's a good idea to ice the area (usually bum) first - they dont actually hurt that much (mind u, my bum's got lots of cushioning) but they take a bit of time as the fluid is quite thick.

hello and best wishes to everyone
Amanda xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi ladies !!

Yet again this is only a flying visit - got waylaid on another thread and now realised only got 20 mins to wash hair before ER!!  Sad but true what keeps us going in the   

so heres a few more hellos

Hi Lucy - hope things Ok with needles!! I know what you mean about the fruit thing - but at least it keeps you ticking over when on cyclogest....!!

Kitty - big   - don't be hard on yourself for feeling envious - we all do it its only natural.  

Chickadee - good luck for scan on saturday lady!!  

Jan - get well soon!!  

Charlie - phantom knicker checkin' already happenin' round this neck of the woods...! 

Kizzy - glad to hear your doing Ok - i'm dying of night sweats!  Have to keep sleeping in spare bed cos then can have a thinner duvet without killing off DH by hypothermia!!  What does it all mean??  Hang in there - we're getting to close to finally knowing!

   to everyone else out there - keep smiling


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


katrinar - am excited for you, really hope the cyst has gone, are u still sniffing?, seeing our old cons next week about the meds for my cycle next month, doc haxton is still off.  

jan - sorry its not till next week, thanks for the good wishes though.

claire - best of luck        

kizzy - hope you are well and not too  

charlie - how are you?  hope you are well too.

lucy - great news on the weight loss, well done.


hi to everyone


xxdeborahxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this a way >>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48202.0.html

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

